# Rim options - CHROME?



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

I am looking specifically for chrome rims. Currently, I have a set of Sun Single Tracks that we've stripped and polished, but they've got some age on them and I am looking to replace.

I've looked at the companies I am aware of . . .
Sun, Azonic, Atomlab, and I see Alienation is now making 26" rims and offers the Runaway in chrome (both 32 and 36 hole), but they are out of stock and won't have any for a couple months. I could easily wait, but this is kind of the down season for me in OH (I race BMX and it'll kick in around April). I could easily skip a week or two at Rays to get new rims laced.

Who am I missing?


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

Sorry, chrome frame and chrome forks along with rims is too much. Just kidding. 

Try spank Spike, comes in chrome. 650 grams though....

Might have to search around a bit for them, most websites said backordered. I'd say take the set of single tracks to a reputable motorcycle chroming place to have them done.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

They're heavy as hell:

http://www.halorims.com/Halo/products-details.php?id=RMHAS62H


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

Here's anothah, my brothah:

http://www.alienationbmx.com/parts/rims/runaway


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

The Transition Revo 32's come polished.


----------



## Hoka Hey (Nov 10, 2010)

Search the Trans. Revolution 32 rims. Somebody had one pair for $275ish. I would have bought them but I want a different color. Joyride in Boise has them for $305/set


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the tips.

I've been in contact with Alienation.

I looked at the Transitions - looks like they only offer a complete wheel set. I already have Profile hubs, so just want the rims. I am OK waiting on the Alienation as they weigh a reasonable amount, but was curious if anyone else makes anything.

Thanks.


----------

